# How to make this top



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 20, 2016)

I’ve got a friend who needs a new top made for a cedar blanket chest after her dog made one side a chew toy. The original one has trim around it that extends down to go around the outside of the chest. Originally I didn’t notice the lip and was just going to make the edge profile match the best I could and not add the trim because I didn’t want to have worry about wood movement. Now I gotta figure out what I should do to make the lip around the outside, the original one was just nailed on. Any suggestions? And yes she did stain the outside of a cedar chest for some reason haha 
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/DD209C30-4F0D-4690-82D6-830B4E9513EC_zpsaup1cbkg.jpg
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/1D68CD87-5E00-42EF-93E8-72E869793394_zpsjeneaioo.jpg


----------



## Brink (Mar 20, 2016)

Probably want to use a tongue and groove.
Does the trim, aka dust seal, go around all four sides?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 20, 2016)

Brink said:


> Probably want to use a tongue and groove.
> Does the trim, aka dust seal, go around all four sides?


Ah dust seal, didn't think about that, it goes around the front and two sides but not the back where the hinges are.


----------



## Brink (Mar 20, 2016)

T&G, glue the front seal in place. On the end grains, glue the first couple inches from the miter, then finishing nails, driven in on slight angle, the rest of the way.

Yup, nails. They will allow the top to expand/contract.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2016)

What's the angle of the nails do?
@Brink


----------



## Brink (Mar 20, 2016)

Will lock the T&G together.


----------

